# فيديو يعقد...يموت من الضحك



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

الفرق بين اوروبا و مصر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


[YOUTUBE]glOREpHxtdc[/YOUTUBE]



اكيد احنا احسن 30: 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه
تحفة يازيزا بجد​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه طبعا احنا احسن


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

راااائع جداااا


شكرا ليكم


​


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد عسسسسسسسل فى منتهى النظام 
وتبقى انت اكيد مش فى مصرر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا ريزا

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## Moony34 (11 مايو 2010)

خرافية... حقيقي روعة


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههه
> تحفة يازيزا بجد​



*منورة يا مرمر*​


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه طبعا احنا احسن



*طبعا اكيييييييييييييييد ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> راااائع جداااا
> 
> ...



*منور استاذى العزيز*


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد عسسسسسسسل فى منتهى النظام
> وتبقى انت اكيد مش فى مصرر ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههه*


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا ريزا
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك*



*و يباركك اخويا الغالى *


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2010)

Moony34 قال:


> خرافية... حقيقي روعة


----------



## dodoz (13 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههه*
*خرااافة *
*ميرسى لييكى يا زيزا*​


----------



## *koki* (15 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامد اوى


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *خرااافة *
> *ميرسى لييكى يا زيزا*​


----------



## zezza (16 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامد اوى


----------



## النور الجديد (17 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جميلة جدا
تسلم ايديكي يارب​


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد جميلة جدا
> تسلم ايديكي يارب​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 مايو 2010)

_هى دى مصر ههههههه

ميرسى زيززا ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​_


----------



## zezza (21 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _هى دى مصر ههههههه
> 
> ميرسى زيززا ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​_


----------



## tonyturboman (24 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااائعة
واعلى تقييم
شكرا لك


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالا انتوا واخدين فكره وحشه عن مصر بس هيا غير كده

شكرا ليك 

​


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااائعة
> واعلى تقييم
> شكرا لك


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالا انتوا واخدين فكره وحشه عن مصر بس هيا غير كده
> 
> ...



فكرة وحشة !!!!!لا دى فكرة صح خالص:blush2: ..انت اللى باين عليك مش من مصر هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2010)

*ظريفة وواقعية جدا زيزا ههههه*
*اول مرةاشوف الموضوع دة النهاردة حول بقى هههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوين زيزا 
زي العسل


----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *ظريفة وواقعية جدا زيزا ههههه*
> *اول مرةاشوف الموضوع دة النهاردة حول بقى هههههه*



ههههههههه منور الموضوع 
بس ابقى البس نضارة هههههههه


----------



## zezza (28 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بجد حلوين زيزا
> زي العسل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فظيعه مووووووووووت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## zezza (2 يونيو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فظيعه مووووووووووت
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (6 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه يا بنتى احنا احسن بكتير ومتقدمين اكتر منهم بكتير بامارة الفيديو ده هههههه شكرا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*روعة يا زوزا*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بموووت من الضحك يسلموا


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه يا بنتى احنا احسن بكتير ومتقدمين اكتر منهم بكتير بامارة الفيديو ده هههههه شكرا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *روعة يا زوزا*​


----------



## zezza (18 يونيو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد بموووت من الضحك يسلموا


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2010)

*ههههه مصر دى عسل
*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 يونيو 2010)

*طول عمرنا رافعين راس البلد
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا زيزا​*


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههه مصر دى عسل
> *​


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *طول عمرنا رافعين راس البلد
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا زيزا​*


----------

